# If Each MBTI Type Was A Mystical Creature, What Would Each Be?



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

So let's say there's a little boy and he accidentally ventures into a dark, scary forest. In this forest there are 16 mystical creatures (mystical creatures being like: unicorn, wizard, god, demon, fairy, etc.) who are based off MBTI personality types. What do you think each creature is based off of their personality? (Try not to rely so much on stereotypes but on how the personality type's cognitive functions work.)


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

ESTP: Leprechaun

ISTP: Werewolf

ESFP: Satyr

ISFP: Dryad

ESTJ: Drider

ISTJ: Githzerai

ESFJ: Moogle

ISFJ: Genie

INFJ: Kitsune

INFP: Jade (Moon) Rabbit

ENFP: Seelie

ENFJ: Deva

ENTP: Mogwai (more likley a gremlin in a fuzzy hoodie)

INTJ: Sphinx

ENTJ: Illithid

INTP: fishmalk


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

yes I think ISFP's would be dryads who just chill in the woods <3


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I'm trying to imagine a kitsune and a mogwai getting it on. I wonder what my husband would think of that? XD


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

ForestPaix said:


> yes I think ISFP's would be dryads who just chill in the woods <3


Apparently I'm a majestic sphinx, which means I can swallow people when they answer my riddles incorrectly. Sweet.


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Kebachi said:


> I'm trying to imagine a kitsune and a mogwai getting it on. I wonder what my husband would think of that? XD


I'm not sure if that would work very well...


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> Apparently I'm a majestic sphinx, which means I can swallow people when they answer my riddles incorrectly. Sweet.


sounds awesome


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

ISTJ - Faun
ISFJ - Chocobo
ESTJ - Harpy
ESFJ - Caladrius

ISTP - Poro
ISFP - Succubus
ESTP - Siren
ESFP - Pixie

INTJ - Banshee
INTP - Dragon
ENTJ - Lich
ENTP - Cerberus

INFJ - Nue
INFP - Wisp
ENFJ - Griffin
ENFP - Leprechaun

edit: lol333posts


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Queen of Mars said:


> I'm not sure if that would work very well...


Kitsune can shapeshift so...I guess they'd have furry midget sex together.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

ESTP: Satyr

ISTP: Werewolf

ESFP: Princess

ISFP: Mermaid

ESTJ: Greek God

ISTJ: Reaper

ESFJ: Phoenix

ISFJ: Will o' Wisp

INFJ: Wizard

INFP: Fae

ENFP: Siren/Succubus

ENFJ: Angel

ENTP: Leprechaun

INTJ: Sphinx

ENTJ: Dragon

INTP: Oracle


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

INTP: Kelpie, obviously.
INTJ: unicorn as described by Ctesias
ENTJ: Dragon
ENTP: Succubus/Incubus

ESTJ: Forest Bull
ISTJ: 
ESFJ: Brownie, Halfling
ISFJ: Christian unicorn

ISFP: Dryad
ESFP: winged horse
ESTP: Centaur, Fairy
ISTP: Black Dog

INFP: Tolkien/modern Elf
INFJ: Angel
ENFJ: Phoenix
ENFP:

(I ran out of time. Will finish later. Hopefully.)


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

ESTP: Minotaur
ESTJ: Centaur
ESFP: Satyr
ESFJ: Genie
ISTP: Gargoyle/Werewolf
ISTJ: Gryffin
ISFP: Dryade
ISFJ: Pegasus
ENTP: Harpy
ENTJ: Dragon
ENFP: Phoenix
ENFJ: Kitsune
INTP: Sphinx
INTJ: Vampire
INFP: Unicorn
INFJ: Mermaid/Fairy


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I see ISTPs as kinda like vampires.. lone wolfs.. we bide our time, striking at precisely the right moment for mass devastation, and after we're done, we need to retreat back to our castle.

Our Fe is the bit where we play a little sad piano stuff before going to sleep.



If I were to venture into something a little less mystical, I'd imagine us as like a Hunter or Archer of sorts - work best on our own and when given maximum freedom, we'd scout out our prey, devise the best method of attack, bide our time and strike with a one-shot-one-kill mentality.

We'd out-do anyone out in this fashion though we'd need some serious downtime in between sessions.


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

*ESTP:* Demon _(daredevil, risk-taker, careless)_








*ESTJ:* Centaur _(forceful, demanding, abiding)_








*ESFP:* Satyr _(lively, indulgent, fun)_








*ESFJ:* Seelie _(caring, motherly, kind)_








*ISTP:* Werewolf _(rash, moody, bold)_








*ISTJ:* Gryffin _(proper, honorable, unyielding)_








*ISFP:* Dryad _(natural, in tune, sensing)_








*ISFJ:* Nymph _(sweet, spicy, neutral)_








*ENTP:* Genie _(unpredictable, tricky, entertaining)_








*ENTJ:* Dragon _(commanding, intimidating, charismatic)_








*ENFP:* Siren _(chaotic, charming, alluring)_








*ENFJ:* Phoenix _(impressive, a leader, understanding)_








*INTP:* Sphinx _(thoughtful, introspective, detached)_








*INTJ:* Vampire _(persevering, deadly, calculative)_








*INFP:* Tolkien Elf/Fae _(idealistic, fantasy, dreamy)_








*INFJ:* Angel/Wizard _(fair, altruistic, mystical)_


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> ESTP: Satyr
> 
> ISTP: Werewolf
> 
> ...


Really like this list! And hey I'm a wizard! Ayyyyyyy


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

ISTJ - (Greek) Sphinx 
ISFJ - Genie
ESTJ - Griffin
ESFJ - Centaur

ISTP - Vampire
ISFP - Mermaid
ESTP - Will-o'-the-Wisp
ESFP - Siren

INTP - Satyr
INTJ - Wizard
ENTP - Chupacabra
ENTJ - Dragon

INFP - Pixie
INFJ - Nymph 
ENFP - Unicorn
ENFJ - Pegasus


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

This is pretty interesting if you all want to know the types as villains. It's so damn accurate despite the stereotyping lol:
blatant stereotyping


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> ESFP: Princess


Um... I have a few concerns. XD


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Jonneh said:


> Um... I have a few concerns. XD


You would be my prince of course


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Alassea Telrunya said:


> You would be my prince of course


You are the first person to render me speechless for a significant amount of time. :disillusionment:

This is more than slightly amusing.


----------

